# Cake



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes a womans sex drive by 90%!

It's called wedding cake...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes a womans sex drive by 90%!
> 
> It's called wedding cake...



PHEW , NOT A PROBLEM FOR ME THEN ... IM A LOW CARBER


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> PHEW , NOT A PROBLEM FOR ME THEN ... IM A LOW CARBER


 
Hellllo little lady!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hellllo little lady!



Welll helloooo


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah cake, the other four lettered word for diabetics


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah cake, the other four lettered word for diabetics


 
Hi Tom,

Yes, that word - wedding ones are things to keep girls away from - now you know why


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Yes, that word - wedding ones are things to keep girls away from - now you know why



Ha ha  , how many times have you been married David ? Just out of interest. 

Anyway , me and cake are not friends


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha , how many times have you been married David ? Just out of interest.
> 
> Anyway , me and cake are not friends


 

Nearly twice! Anne-marie!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Nearly twice! Anne-marie!



take it you like your Carbs then ? or just the Honeymoons lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> take it you like your Carbs then ? or just the Honeymoons lol


 

*NEARLY!!! *didn't make it!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> *NEARLY!!! *didn't make it!



Nearly both times you mean? or you did once and then nearly again?


----------

